# Mollies WILL NOT eat



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

My 29 gallon just finished cycling today and I put all of my fish in there. Now when I fed them they're not eating anything. Only my fry were smart enough to go up to the top and eat. Is it because they're stressed?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Did they get cold? Even a few hours of chill can take weeks get over for mollies. If not a chill, there could still be some aftereffects from the toxins of cycling.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

theyre probably stressed give em a few days


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've seen aggressive (angels/oscars/piranha) eaters not touch any food for a day or two after a move. They'll eat once they get hungry. The fry have smaller stomachs, so they are hungry now. That's why they are eating first.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, they're OK now.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad to hear they are doing well.


----------

